# Savings Account



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent savings account to put our UK house sale money into, while we look for a house to buy? Can be online or other. Would be good to have a half decent rate of interest too if possible!
Thank you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt anybody is paying much in terms of interest. At least if you aren't interested in locking your money up. 

If you're still in the UK I'd look at one of the UK banks. The question is do you want to keep it in £ or exchange it now for €. You need to decide which risk you want to take.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We're in Italy, money in a UK bank. We need to bring it over here really, just in case we see a house we like. Also, we don't really want to lock it in, for the same reason.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Worst case from an UK bank to an Italian bank is a few days. Maybe five. You won't need all the money that quickly. Would you?

HSBC expat has € accounts if you want to lock in the exchange rate. You likely qualify for a free account. 

An Italian account unless it's one of the online only ones like ING will have a fee plus the quarterly bollo to pay.


----------

